# Angeln in GB Ärmelkanal



## Guppy-Lilly (28. März 2013)

Hi Leute,

wir wohnen in Deutschland und in England. 

Für Deutschland habe ich einen Angelschein. Aber in England habe ich noch nie geangelt. Braucht man für den Ärmelkanal überhaupt einen Schein? Eventuell ist es auch fast schon Nordsee. Weiss nicht genau wo der anfängt und wo er aufhört.

Würde meine Angel gerne mal in den Ärmelkanal halten. Wir wohnen in Ramsgate, ist in der Nähe von Dover, wo auch die Fähre Richtung Deutschland anlegt. 

Hat jemand schon in England geangelt im Ärmelkanal und kann Tips geben, was da so an Fischen drin ist und welche Zeiten und welche Ausrüstung und Köder man nimmt?

Vielleicht hat auch jemand Lust, uns mal zu besuchen, ist ja nicht weit von Deutschland aus mal eben mit der Fähre rüber, dann gehen wir zusammen angeln, und wer das meisste fängt muss später ne Runde Bier im Pub ausgeben. Nen Schlafplatz hätten wir auch. 

Liebe Grüße,

die Lilly #h


----------



## Guppy-Lilly (11. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln in GB Ärmelkanal*

Schade, keine Antworten, also gebe ich einfach selber eine.  

Die meissten Fische, die in England im Ärmelkanal an die Angel gegangen sind, waren Quappen (nur auf Wattwurm), Plattfische (meisst Scholle, auch nur auf  Wattwurm) und Seebarsche (auf Calamar oder Makrelenfetzen).

Geangelt haben wir vom Pier aus mit Brandungsangel und Brandungsvorfach. Die Fische kamen alle abends bei Sonnenuntergang und bissen bis in die Nacht hinein, tagsüber oder bei Ebbe tat sich fast nichts, nur die Quappen waren immer hungrig.

Dorsche haben wir keine gefangen (Stand Mitte April 2013).

Wattwurmfressende krabben gab es nicht.

Vielleicht fügt ja jemand was dazu wenn er was gefangen hat.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln in GB Ärmelkanal*

Wo genau am Ärmelkanal fischt ihr denn, in der Ecke war ich auch schon ein-zwei Mal?
Dir ist klar, daß solche Einladungen mitunter ganz plötzlich darin gipfeln, daß Fremde vor der Tür stehen. Wenn ich mal wieder in der Gegend bin....#h


----------



## Guppy-Lilly (11. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln in GB Ärmelkanal*

Hallo Sten Hagevoll - jaaaaa, das kann man in den Pubs da schon werden  -  das ist mir schon klar, dass Einladungen für ernst genommen werden, und so ist es auch gemeint. 

Natürlich nicht als öffentliches Fischerhotel, aber bei Sympathie sehr gerne zwecks gemeinsamen fischen gehens!

Wir wohnen in Ramsgate! Aber sämtliche Gegenden da liegen auch direkt am Meer und man sieht überall Angler, teils an Brandung teils am Pier. Boote habe ich noch nicht gesehen. 

Habe mir von einem alten englischen Anglerhasen sagen lassen, dass demnächst die Makrelen zu uns kommen und auf Krabben super gehen. 

Ach ja -  angeln am englischen Meer kostet nix, nix Schein, zumindest was meine Zielfische angeht (Dorsch, Platt, Barsch) und scheinbar gibt es keine Mindestmasse am Meer, aber will ja nicht untermassige Fische behalten. Wenn ich sehe was manche Angler so abschlagen an Plattfisch etc wird mir schlecht. Ein wenig mehr Respekt vor der Natur sollte schon sein.


----------



## ulfisch (12. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln in GB Ärmelkanal*

Petri Lilly,
ein Schlafplätzchen an der Kanalküste+Angelmöglichkeit|rolleyes
Dieses Jahr ist der Urlaub verplant|supergri
klingt aber sehr rezvoll.

mfg

Ule


----------



## Guppy-Lilly (12. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln in GB Ärmelkanal*

Nächstes Jahr sind wir sicherlich auch noch da -  aber bis dahin sind keine Fische mehr drin, sorry, denn ICH war da.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln in GB Ärmelkanal*

Hallo,

meinst du das Ramsgate an der Nordostküste mit dem kleineren Nachbarort "Margate".
In Margate war ich vor über 20 Jahren mal mit der Schule und habe dort einen Surfschein gemacht.
In Ramsgate hatten wir auch vorbei geschaut.
Die Küste ist dort ziemlich steinig.
Das ist mal richtiges Brandungsangeln.
Dagegen ist Ostseeangeln Kindergarten.
Für mich würde das da oben nicht mehr zum Ärmelkanal zählen, doch grenzt es direkt daran.
Zwar wüsste ich eine sehr gute Stelle am Kanal, die aber ca. 50 km von Ramsgate entfernt liegt.
Ich denke aber, dass du in Ramsgate auch sehr gute Möglichkeiten hast.
Passende Köder (schwarzer Wattwurm, Seeringelwurm, Tobiasfisch, Makrelenstreifen) bekommst du dort sicher im Angelgeschäft und auch gute Tipps.

Alternativ würde ich mal hier vorbei schauen:
http://www.worldseafishing.com/forums/forum.php

Speziell:
http://www.worldseafishing.com/forums/south-east-catch-reports-advice/

Oder ganz genau:
http://www.worldseafishing.com/foru...eports-advice/493350-where-fish-ramsgate.html

http://www.worldseafishing.com/forums/south-east-catch-reports-advice/9770-ramsgate-pier.html

http://www.worldseafishing.com/forums/south-east-catch-reports-advice/117851-ramsgate-questions.html

http://www.worldseafishing.com/foru...orts-advice/1662573-bayside-out-ramsgate.html

u.s.w.


Dann viel Spaß!
Vielleicht gibt es ja mal einen Bericht von dir.


----------

